# Feeder fish with betta?



## JaniceAndFred (Nov 5, 2013)

I didn't see a thread so here I am in petstores they put bettas with feeder fish and they seem to coexist. Is that safe? 
Also can crayfish live with bettas?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Full size crayfish will absolutely destroy a betta. Dwarf crays, however, are safe to be kept with bettas. Just make sure you provide some small caves that the betta can't get into or it could easily eat them when they molt. How many dwarf crays you could keep is a function of how large your tank is.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What kind of feeder fish are you talking about? Most feeders I have seen used here are either low grade guppies/livebearers, rosy barbs (I think it's them anyway) or small goldfish. 

Pet stores do a lot of things that a considerate fish owner wouldn't and shouldn't.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Rosy reds, not barbs  Rosy reds are minnows.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think we actually have rosy reds here in Oz. Never seen them anywhere. The ones I see at pet and fish stores are I believe poorly coloured rosy barbs.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Can't tell where people are from on the phone 

Rosy barbs? Eh, same difference I suppose!


----------



## JaniceAndFred (Nov 5, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> What kind of feeder fish are you talking about? Most feeders I have seen used here are either low grade guppies/livebearers, rosy barbs (I think it's them anyway) or small goldfish.
> 
> Pet stores do a lot of things that a considerate fish owner wouldn't and shouldn't.


The ones they have are feeder goldfish they also have rosy reds. This petstore by me is the worst of any petstore ive ever been in they been introuble at least 3 times. Im not sure if its normal but when they were bagging the feeder fish they spoon the bag so fast seem that spinning them is unsafe and they said they were stinking extras incase they die. Next time I go back I should take a vid. Went to walmart not long ago and they had dead fish in their tanks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Sadly most feeder fish are pretty poorly kept/treated because their only real purpose in life is to be fed to another fish. 

Goldfish are definitely not suitable tankmates for bettas. Not sure on the rosy reds, but from what I've read it sounds like they prefer cooler water than bettas need.


----------

